# Pre wax cleaner



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi,

could someone help me with what the idea of this is and best products to use and when?

thanks :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

This is actually a growing product market.

Will it be by machine (after polishing) or by hand my friend?


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

well I have a DA which I will be doing the paint correction with but dont really know much about the pre wax cleaner so wanted to know its purpose, what results it gives, how to use it and which products are recomended?

thanks,


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lime Prime is an excellent pre wax cleaner in my eyes. As is Swissvax Cleaner Fluid.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Well...

In my opinion it's a must do part of detailing the car. 

By machine I can only recommend Lime Prime, it's such a fantastic versatile product you'd be hard to find better by machine. 
Also with the right pad on the right paint it also offers a some correction ability. (Do a search see the correction pictures) 

Lime prime/Lime prime lite can also be used by hand but my new favourite (used on my car and 2 others) is Lusso Revitalising Creme (See Dave KG's review). It seems to add something to the finish before the LSP is applied and I now wouldn't be without it.

I wouldn't say LPL can compete with the finish that the LCR left by hand so you could end up with say LP and use it by machine and by hand for pre-wax cleansing and of course on the right paint it can replace a "polish"

There are lots and lots of Pre-wax cleansers, some offer protection while cleansing the paint, a kinda of all in one product. iirc Dodo's Need for Speed does this.

HTH. Combine, i'm really wanting to try that stuff, looks like my kinda product from recent details i've read. Might be nnext on the shopping list.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

serious performance paint cleaner is the best i have used for cleaning the paint, better than lime prime.

FK215 is the best AIO i have used, cleans good, glazes good and the sealant it leaves behind lasts months as well, really good product


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

so for example the lime prime would be used after machine polishing and before sealing and waxing and can be applied by hand?

would it replace SRP if just doing a top up clean by hand?

sorry for all the questions but just want to understand it to see if it is worth investing and if it is an additional product or replacement?

thanks


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

SRP is a AIO. So it fills swirls, cleans the paint and leaves a tiny amount of sealant behind, meaning its perfect to add a wax or sealant to. 

Lime prime doesnt fill swirls, but corrects when used on a machine, best with a rotary. And also leaves a great base for a wax.

i prefer using SRP than lime prime by hand for sure, just damp the appliactor to stop it dusting so much as thats its only down fall


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

ah right, so using Lime Prime again this is the same sort of thing as SRP but does not have the fillers for swirls etc but just acts as a base for the wax?

so if I am correcting the paint with a DA already Lime Prime would be better than using SRP after the correction?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

If I had access to a DA/Rotary I would just put SRP to the side to be honest.

Surely there's no need for it if you have a machine? If I was really wanting to fill the paint i'd use something more user friendly like Blackhole. 

LP would come after machine correction, by hand if you want as you've already done the correction with the machine.

Although LP by machine will give better cleansing before you LSP of choice.

Surely you wouldn't use SRP after machine polishing a car? That's like a small fries short of a happy meal idea.

If it was me machine correcting even just an enhancement i'd cleanse the car by hand.


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

in case you hadnt noticed I have a BMW so the paint is hard, in case this makes any difference?


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

gally said:


> If I had access to a DA/Rotary I would just put SRP to the side to be honest.
> 
> Surely there's no need for it if you have a machine? If I was really wanting to fill the paint i'd use something more user friendly like Blackhole.
> 
> ...


Thanks,

this is what I am trying to understand, I am going to be correcting the paint with a DA so I wouldnt need to use SRP but Lime prime would be good to use as a base for the wax?

also does this go on before the sealant?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

most people use lime prime for enhancment, so if you havent got many swirls, machine LP on and then wax. Some people do use it after a full correction but i think there are better glaze products for this personally.

SRP by hand is up there with the best filling polishes money can buy. But as Gally has said, SRP by machine isnt great and your much better off with blackhole


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Beemer 330 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> this is what I am trying to understand, I am going to be correcting the paint with a DA so I wouldnt need to use SRP but Lime prime would be good to use as a base for the wax?
> 
> also does this go on before the sealant?


some people think LP has too many oils or something for sealant, i havent had a problem though. I would look at FK215 for after correcting, then add a wax on that.


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Excellent, seem to be understanding it now.

thank you all for your help.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yeah I noticed the BMW.

Maybe we should start at the begining, what are you going to be using on the paint polish wise?

Obviously with it being BM paint a DA won't do major correction without major time spent.

I'm going to recommend just using a pre-wax cleanser by hand after correcting, as it's silver paint I don't think you'll see the full benefit from the likes of LCR by hand so maybe just use LP. 

It leaves a perfect base for almost any LSP imo.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Paint Preparation *(before applying a wax or sealant)

For a pristine paint film surface after the application of detailer's clay or polishing, use a chemical paint cleaner, or what used to be called 'pre-wax cleaners' (Zaino or Klasse All-In-One) to ensure the surface is clean and the sub-surface is free of any grease or other residue, this will ensure surface adhesion and enhance durability.

Pre-wax cleaners have been superseded by many detailers by utilizing a wipe-down process (Isopropyl alcohol (IPA)


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

gally said:


> HTH. Combine, i'm really wanting to try that stuff, looks like my kinda product from recent details i've read. Might be nnext on the shopping list.


The cleaner fluid, Kev?

Ali King of Noses swears by it. Seen the Lite over other products, but is fairly expensive to boot (see what I did there?).


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yeah mate, I researched it a while back looking at all the different strengths, ie some being actual polishes and the mildest being a cleaner.

Ideal if you're using a SV wax. Not sure what nexts on my list. Maybe some RG55 to try.


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

I tend to use LP with the rotary if its just an enhancement as it gives excellent results, plus acts as a pre-wax cleanser at the same time so next stage is a sealant then wax or just wax.

If I have done a paint correction then another excellent product is CG Ez Creme (pre-wax cleanser) :thumb:


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

gally said:


> Yeah I noticed the BMW.
> 
> Maybe we should start at the begining, what are you going to be using on the paint polish wise?
> 
> ...


Ok, so starting at the begining:

I have set 2 - 3 days aside to do a full detail to consist of the following:

snow foam
wash (including wheels off and arches done)
clay
machine polish (I have the kit for hard paint)
sealant 
wax

so I guess the stage I need to add is the pre wax cleaner before the sealant and wax


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Most definitely mate, will help get rid of any polishing residues left over aswell.

So really it's down to your own choice of Cleanser.

I can suggest LP on the basis that in another 4-6 months or less, if you want to enhance your paintwork, fire some LP on a pad, I use blue/yellow 3M pads.

And after a wipe down it'll be good to go with a sealent/wax again.


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

excellent, one order of lime prime going in.

just while we are on the subject what do people think of Dodo juice purple haze?

I have diamond white and skull candy so was looking to go for a soft wax to add a bit of wetness to the look?


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

You'll probably find that PH will give silver (hope its silver by your avatar) that it will give it a slightly different colour making it a little darker.

Soft wax might not last too long over winter months either....just a thought for you


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

To be honest I wouldn't look to Dodo for my winter wax but I love Purple Haze, I think it lasts a lot longer than people give it credit for and Dodo beading is easily my favourite.

Mines is wearing Glasur but i'm actually looking forward to getting a coat of purple haze on it. If you would like i'll send you my panel pot for a try of it and the little SN finger applicator that I use with it. So easy to use.

I actually think it would last the winter on the bonnet and high up the side but wouldn't withstand on the lower panels.


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Juicy Jen said:


> You'll probably find that PH will give silver (hope its silver by your avatar) that it will give it a slightly different colour making it a little darker.
> 
> Soft wax might not last too long over winter months either....just a thought for you


I was thinking of layering the hard wax down and then a layer of the soft wax on top (after buffing obviously)


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

What waxes have you got access to mate?


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

gally said:


> Well...
> 
> Lime prime/Lime prime lite can also be used by hand but my new favourite (used on my car and 2 others) is Lusso Revitalising Creme (See Dave KG's review). It seems to add something to the finish before the LSP is applied and I now wouldn't be without it.


Would you just use a wax straight after the Lusso Creme and do you have a link to the review at all?


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

gally said:


> To be honest I wouldn't look to Dodo for my winter wax but I love Purple Haze, I think it lasts a lot longer than people give it credit for and Dodo beading is easily my favourite.
> 
> Mines is wearing Glasur but i'm actually looking forward to getting a coat of purple haze on it. If you would like i'll send you my panel pot for a try of it and the little SN finger applicator that I use with it. So easy to use.
> 
> I actually think it would last the winter on the bonnet and high up the side but wouldn't withstand on the lower panels.


well that is very kind of you and couldnt turn that offer down.

I'll PM you my address and let me know what you want for it :thumb:

TBH I am open to trying different waxes but just love the Dodo Juice wax and wanted to try some soft wax :thumb:


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

gally said:


> What waxes have you got access to mate?


I currently have diamond white and skull candy and then some old Meguiars carnuba wax.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

No fee required mate just PM me and i'll post it down. 

You can post it back up when you're finished, if you like it just order a little panel pot, they are like £6 from CYC iirc, this way you get to try it. 

Also been researching more about Raceglaze 55.

Expensive wax, very durable (seen 5/6 months iirc) and you can buy a panel pot trial for £5 from Raceglaze.com


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Boothy said:


> Would you just use a wax straight after the Lusso Creme and do you have a link to the review at all?


LP good review... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=131215&highlight=lusso

Lusso... He has posted a lot more about it actually... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=115053&highlight=lusso

HTH


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Juicy Jen said:


> I tend to use LP with the rotary if its just an enhancement as it gives excellent results, plus acts as a pre-wax cleanser at the same time so next stage is a sealant then wax or just wax.
> 
> If I have done a paint correction then another excellent product is CG Ez Creme (pre-wax cleanser) :thumb:


Agree on the enhancement side. I used in on a Porsche most recently where the owner wanted it "sprucing up for Monaco". Worked a treat :buffer:


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

gally said:


> No fee required mate just PM me and i'll post it down.
> 
> You can post it back up when you're finished, if you like it just order a little panel pot, they are like £6 from CYC iirc, this way you get to try it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help and kindness and thanks to all those who have offered advice on this.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

JD said:


> Agree on the enhancement side. I used in on a Porsche most recently where the owner wanted it "sprucing up for Monaco". Worked a treat :buffer:


It's what I call "the ultimate enhancement tool". It's just a fantastic product.


Beemer 330 said:


> Thanks for your help and kindness and thanks to all those who have offered advice on this.


You're welcome mate, don't hesitate to ask anymore questions.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Just a quick question guys, lets say I have just done a minor correction on a car, so some compounding and finished up with lets say ultrafina just for arguments sake. Now ultrafina is supposed to be a perfect base for a wax as is the case with most finishing polishes, so now would be time for a quick IPA wipedown, so is a cleanser really necessary at this point or should I go straight to wax?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i would personally go straight to wax, or more likely a AIO... there isnt really a right or wrong way of doing it though


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

big ben said:


> i would personally go straight to wax, or more likely a AIO... there isnt really a right or wrong way of doing it though


From what has come out of this thread I think that is the key I have found out that there is no right or wrong on this particular method, it is more about personal preference and your budget I guess.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

yeah thats it, its what works for you and the paint you are working on...


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Eddy said:


> Just a quick question guys, lets say I have just done a minor correction on a car, so some compounding and finished up with lets say ultrafina just for arguments sake. Now ultrafina is supposed to be a perfect base for a wax as is the case with most finishing polishes, so now would be time for a quick IPA wipedown, so is a cleanser really necessary at this point or should I go straight to wax?


As long as the paintwork has been IPA'd there's no reason why you can't go straight to wax, it's down to personal preference, I prefer to add a glaze like EZ creme or Britemax #4 with light cleansers prior to a wax, and a paint cleanser prior to sealant.
Most modern day waxes and sealants aren't as fussy as they used to be, the main reason for the IPA was to remove any polishing oils and give a perfect bond for the protection, nowadays the IPA is to show a true finish and make sure the polish isn't masking any defects.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

If i was doing a correction, i would IPA then wax/sealant. If i was just claying etc, with no polishing, i would use a cleaner to leave a good base for the wax, It's surprising how mush dirt gets picked up even after claying, when using a paint cleanser.


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

so whats the best applicator for lime prime by hand, is it foam pad?


----------



## MajorB (Oct 24, 2010)

One thing interest`s me - which of the following glazes/cleaners will give the best enhancement in the looks used before an LSP :

PB BlackHole
Prima Amigo
Optimum Poly-Seal
CarLack68 - NSC
Dodo - LP (or LPL)

What about meg`s #7 ShowCar glaze. Can it be used under a sealant or only under the wax since it`s very oily.


----------



## jimmyman (Apr 2, 2009)

JD said:


> Lime Prime is an excellent pre wax cleaner in my eyes. As is Swissvax Cleaner Fluid.


that man knows his stuff lime prime is good but the swissvax is in my opinion the best:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

MajorB said:


> One thing interest`s me - which of the following glazes/cleaners will give the best enhancement in the looks used before an LSP :
> 
> PB BlackHole
> Prima Amigo
> ...


By machine, Lime Prime. Due to it's micro abrahsives it's helping correct if used correctly on soft-medium paint.

I wouldn't look at anything else by machine for enhancement details unless it was tough paint.


----------



## MajorB (Oct 24, 2010)

gally said:


> By machine, Lime Prime. Due to it's micro abrahsives it's helping correct if used correctly on soft-medium paint.
> 
> I wouldn't look at anything else by machine for enhancement details unless it was tough paint.


Sorry I got this question all wrong 

What I meant was which one of the products mentioned would enhance the car`s gloss and wetness, keeping in mind that the car was fully corrected before (almost no swirls and holograms). Thanks :thumb:

So other products are aggressive by machine?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

megs 7 isnt the best, i only use it for freshly painted panels as its new paint safe..

what colour car will the glaze be for?


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

Beemer 330 said:


> so whats the best applicator for lime prime by hand, is it foam pad?


I tend either use a all purpose microfibre or microfibre applicator


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'm always wary of using MF applicators, not sure why though.

Do people use them for a bit of "bite"?

They fill me with fear of marring as opposed to just using a cloth to wipe off products.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

just personal preference mate, whatever you feel better using. Some sponge applicators absorb too much product wasting it so a MF is better for these, but it can be the same the other way around if that makes sense.

I dont seem to use MF apps anymore for some reason either though?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fair point I thought people had mentioned before about product being a lot more using Foam ones.

I used the LRC with a foam applicator although with these things being pre-wax cleansers i'm thinking they would "cleanse" better with an MF app, especially if there had been no correction work done before.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

You can't go wrong with Dodo Juice Lime Prime whether by hand or machine it work very well :thumb: . after prep stages , EZ Creme will be great choice prior to a wax .
On Sunday I will receive Clearkote Vanilla Moose


----------



## MajorB (Oct 24, 2010)

big ben said:


> megs 7 isnt the best, i only use it for freshly painted panels as its new paint safe..
> 
> what colour car will the glaze be for?


Callypsorot metallic - red metallic from bmw :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

this is the definition used by CYC for pre wax cleaners and is what i also think is the best way o describe and use these products..

"Use these prior to waxing where polishing isn't required to maintain the paintwork to the highest standards.

Pre-wax cleaners are an essential part of car care, designed to remove old wax, embedded dirt and light stains from paint. Pre-wax cleaners help to restore gloss and remove light surface imperfections as they are made up of light polishing materials and cleaning solvents. They are designed to be used as often as required without measurably reducing paint thickness.

Some paintwork cleaners act as 'All in One' products, so not only do they clean and polish, but also lay down protection. Carlack 68, Finish Kare #215 and Zaino all in one are examples of this."


----------



## 197F1 (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't want to hijack thread but get a view. Could you apply LP by hand as a pre-wax cleaner, but they apply a glaze with fillers after to hide a few swirls. Then wax?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

i used lpl by hand then blackhole, topped it with wax and it worked very well


----------



## MDRX8 (Feb 23, 2006)

A pre Wax cleaner is just as it says. It cleans the old wax and corrects the paint to apply a sealant or wax. Menzerna makes some excellant pre-wax cleaners. I use 
PO85RD with a finishing pad to clean and correct. if I am using a wax I aplly it right over the PO85RD. If I am using a sealant, like my favorite HD Poxy, I do a IPA alcohol wipe down so the sealant will bond better.


----------

